# Sand



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

im setting up a 40 gallon and i want 1.5 to 2 inches of black sand .. but im ordering online so its hard to measure that .. how many pounds should i get?? what is the pound per gallon required? thankss


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

I bought a 50 pound bag of play sand for my 40 long and only used 1/2-2/3 of the bag. And it is 1.5-2" deep.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

If you buy 1 poung/gallon you should definately have enough. Most likely extra.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Usually 1 pound per gallon like jz mentioned


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Im curious about this too, switching up my gravel for flourite. I bought 3 bags 15.4 pounds per. I only washed 2 bags, thinking it might be enough. Tank is a 40g long 48x13" think i'll be good? It's kinda pricey so was thinking to maybe spread it slightly thinner where there wont be plants and return the 3rd bag.

Sorry if seems like i'm jacking your thread just no point in making a new one.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

e46markus said:


> Im curious about this too, switching up my gravel for flourite. I bought 3 bags 15.4 pounds per. I only washed 2 bags, thinking it might be enough. Tank is a 40g long 48x13" think i'll be good? It's kinda pricey so was thinking to maybe spread it slightly thinner where there wont be plants and return the 3rd bag.
> 
> Sorry if seems like i'm jacking your thread just no point in making a new one.


If you are using flourite then I might assume you are going have a planted tank? If so, there is no reason to skimp out. Spend the money and do it right the first time. The plants will need a decent bed to sink their roots into anyhow. I have always used the 1 lb per gal rule and it has always worked for me.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd do 40-80lbs. I would start with at least 40lbs and add more if nessisary. Personally I like thicker substrate like 2" or so so I would probably do 60lbs to start and mayby andd another bag or so if I want more.

Your tanks footprint will also change how much you need. Generally one lbs per gallon is recommended though just know 1lbs of gravel has more volume then 1lbs of sand so for the same substrate depth you will need more sand vs gravel


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^^also a good call on the footprint of your tank and the difference in volume of sand and gravel


----------



## paulranha87 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks alot guys .. seriously this forum is so much help.



e46markus said:


> Im curious about this too, switching up my gravel for flourite. I bought 3 bags 15.4 pounds per. I only washed 2 bags, thinking it might be enough. Tank is a 40g long 48x13" think i'll be good? It's kinda pricey so was thinking to maybe spread it slightly thinner where there wont be plants and return the 3rd bag.
> 
> Sorry if seems like i'm jacking your thread just no point in making a new one.


no worries dude. im glad its a topic that benefits more people!!


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya although a bag of flourite is $30+tax so kinda pricey, it'd be better to have enough for the plants to root. Maybe i would've saved money returning one of the bags but lost money on plants. I'm changing the substrate tomorrow so I'm pretty pumped.

Good luck with your tank paulranha87.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I needed 5-6 bags of fluorite for a depth of 3 inches fornmy 75g


----------

